# How affordable is geico hybrid insurance in south florida?



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

I am asking out of curiosity. As if one does this part time how can one afford these rates they're asking a potential client to pay? Insurance is a complete Houdini in my opinion. Money people could save and go on trips and stuff are sent monthly to these companies for security nets that when it comes time for them to pay you if you unfortunately get into an accident there needs to an investigation to determine if you could get the full amount blah blah blah. The system we trying to achieve to have a balance life is making us just slaves without the chains


----------

